# Did You Know?



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Shepherd's Pie probably originated in Scotland and in the north of England. Originally, it was made from chunks of meat, probably leftover from a roast, as mincing machines weren't invented until the 1870s.


----------



## LindaH

I have often wondered if Shepherd's Pie was good, but I haven't tried to make it yet.


----------



## der_fisherman

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> Shepherd's Pie probably originated in Scotland and in the north of England. Originally, it was made from chunks of meat, probably leftover from a roast, as mincing machines weren't invented until the 1870s.


I would guess that "Cottage Pie" started in the same way......

I love both, so do my Family, and over the years, many German friends and family have also enjoyed it too....its an "Ambassador" dish as far as I am concerned.

My recipe has been published in a German cookbook!!! Of that we can ALL here be proud!!

Thanks for your great post.

Regards

Andy


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Friends used to make a similar casserole except used green beans as veg, then hamburger with cream soup over it and tater tots on top. They called it "The Golf Course" because their name was Gough, pronounced "goff". It was delicious.

The pubs in London often serve shepherd's pie. My grandkids loved it when we were there many years ago.


----------



## wickedangel

I would love to try the real thing, as I have on my had it made with beef. Problem in a small town is that no store sells mutton. Around Easter you can get a roast they call lamb, but it is barely edible as it tends to be tough, gristly, and looks like it is past its prime. The nearest store that has good stuff is 45 miles away!


----------



## der_fisherman

wickedangel said:


> I would love to try the real thing, as I have on my had it made with beef. Problem in a small town is that no store sells mutton. Around Easter you can get a roast they call lamb, but it is barely edible as it tends to be tough, gristly, and looks like it is past its prime. The nearest store that has good stuff is 45 miles away!


Maybe this will help some people with a similar dilemma as you and I have here, as generally speaking, Germans don't eat lamb or sheep.....I have to find a Turkish butchers to get them....

So years ago, I started using the local "Mince", which is half Beef and half Pork, it works well......but even pure Beef is OK, you just change the name to "Cottage" Pie!!

Regards

Andy


----------



## pommom2

Probably good most any way you make it, but as I really like lamb, prefer mine with that.


----------



## Persian Cat

LindaH said:


> I have often wondered if Shepherd's Pie was good, but I haven't tried to make it yet.


I made Cottage Pie yesterday it is very easy to make I managed to buy some Aberdeen Angus lean steak mince and cooked it in a saucepan for about 5 mins with some diced onion until the mince is no longer pink then I made up about 1/4 pt of thick beef gravy stirred it into the mince and bring to the boil I then put it into a covered casserole dish and cooked it in the oven for an hour Meanwhile I boiled some potatoes until soft drain and mash with butter or margarine and when mince is cooked and cooled a little I spread the mashed potato over the top and then sprinkle with grated Cheddar cheese I then serve it with some extra gravy and vegetables


----------



## Crochetnknit

Every one has such great ideas. I've been making a version of shepherds pie with ground beef, onion, garlic, tomato soup, mixed vegetables or peas only, and potatoes mashed with an egg on the top.


----------



## junebjh

I have always understood that if made with lamb it is *Shepherds Pie* and if with beef it is *Cottage Pie*.


----------



## der_fisherman

junebjh said:


> I have always understood that if made with lamb it is *Shepherds Pie* and if with beef it is *Cottage Pie*.


Thats certainly my understanding as well. Fully correct....

But as lamb is difficult to find here, I take "liberties" and usually use a mixture of beef and pork, which is very easily available everywhere here in Germany....

I have also used pure beef too, but we still (completely wrongly! :sm12: ) call them all:- "Shepherds Pie"!!!

As long as there are plenty of onions in the mixture (I maintain you cannot have too much!), and we also like some sliced carrots too, plus gallons of good gravy, it tastes fantastic. Served with Sprouts.....

I decorate the top with thin slices of tomatoes pressed into the mash potato, and sometimes grated cheese too.....

No matter how much I make, its all quickly eaten!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Regards

Andy


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

der_fisherman said:


> Thats certainly my understanding as well. Fully correct....
> 
> But as lamb is difficult to find here, I take "liberties" and usually use a mixture of beef and pork, which is very easily available everywhere here in Germany....
> 
> I have also used pure beef too, but we still (completely wrongly! :sm12: ) call them all:- "Shepherds Pie"!!!
> 
> As long as there are plenty of onions in the mixture (I maintain you cannot have too much!), and we also like some sliced carrots too, plus gallons of good gravy, it tastes fantastic. Served with Sprouts.....
> 
> I decorate the top with thin slices of tomatoes pressed into the mash potato, and sometimes grated cheese too.....
> 
> No matter how much I make, its all quickly eaten!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Andy


Thank you so much for your comments Andy,....they are so appreciated.
I often do "your blend" as well...with many dinner preps and Shepherds pie of "some sort" is often on the menu. my dh does not have the "same appreciation" for good food (hates lamb of any sort and is real "iffy" about mince too), BUT as I I tell him......IF you are going to have a "beer salary....you cannot afford to carry on with a champayne taste"!


----------



## London Girl

Guess what I'm making for dinner tonight?!! Drooling already!!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

London Girl said:


> Guess what I'm making for dinner tonight?!! Drooling already!!


 :sm24:


----------



## jonibee

Looks good..I make mine from ground beef,onion, peas (my Mom used can but I use frozen) and mashed potatoes that are seasoned with salt and pepper, paprike..some times I use corn in place of the peas...layer it ground beef with onions, peas and potato topper and bake for 30 minutes..until lightly browned on top..serve with a salad or beets with vinegar...A great standby that makes up quickly...


----------



## der_fisherman

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> Thank you so much for your comments Andy,....they are so appreciated.
> I often do "your blend" as well...with many dinner preps and Shepherds pie of "some sort" is often on the menu. my dh does not have the "same appreciation" for good food (hates lamb of any sort and is real "iffy" about mince too), BUT as I I tell him......IF you are going to have a "beer salary....you cannot afford to carry on with a champayne taste"!


You have a great sense of humour as well, DH is very lucky!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

regards

Andy


----------



## rosw

CORRECT!!!!
Usually use mashed potato but variations include half potato/half parsnip (with hint of horseradish sauce).
Also seen very thinly sliced potatoe put on top,and also grated potato. ( Grate into a tea towel and squeeze excess moisture out. Then put in a plastic bag, or bowl and drizzle in a little oil. Much easier to coat this way. Then season and spread out over the lamb or beef mixture. Bon apetit!)


----------



## der_fisherman

jonibee said:


> Looks good..I make mine from ground beef,onion, peas (my Mom used can but I use frozen) and mashed potatoes that are seasoned with salt and pepper, paprike..some times I use corn in place of the peas...layer it ground beef with onions, peas and potato topper and bake for 30 minutes..until lightly browned on top..serve with a salad or beets with vinegar...A great standby that makes up quickly...


I like your new (to me!!) ideas, many thanks!

regards

Andy


----------



## susandkline

It all sounds good to me and you all have made me very hungry!


----------



## maryjaye

I brown 1lb. of lean ground beef and a chopped onion, add a 12 oz. pkge. of frozen peas and carrots, a jar of Heinz Homestyle beef gravy
with mushrooms and top with mashed potatoes garnished with cayenne pepper. Place in a 350 oven until it bubbles and the potatoes
are slightly browned. Serve with a salad. Enjoyed by all!


----------



## Judy M

I tried it at the local Irish pub/restaurant and it was horrible.


----------



## der_fisherman

Judy M said:


> I tried it at the local Irish pub/restaurant and it was horrible.


I feel personally, that possibly only a "Home-Made" version will be worth eating. Possibly the cook in your case had no idea.....Or it was a finished dish, purchased "in", which can be really suspect I am informed! We have had warnings for some years now on how some restaurants work, all frozen, all brought in from large companies making big bucks!

See here for example:-

https://www.quora.com/Does-it-matter-to-you-that-restaurants-buy-frozen-or-prepared-meals-and-reheat-them

I am now sensitive to certain factors, small restaurant, few customers but a HUGE MENU that has EVERYTHING and the food served FAR TOO QUICKLY!!! are the start of those......

Then the taste is often enough to tell me:- "factory food"- I never go there again.

I don't even pride myself of being a good "taster", too many years of RN food did that!!!

Some restaurants do both, freshly cooked and freshly frozen! Be warned....they are probably more difficult to "sort out!"

For example, I have eaten Lobster, all over the world, probably 30 odd times in all, and I still don't like it!!

It was my Father's favourite meal!!

Thats why I have retried it SO often!

But I eventually gave up after eating it finally with Dad (over 40 years ago now!), I still finding it far too sweet for my taste, and Dad saying how perfect it was.

It finally sank in that it was not for me personally!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: :sm04: :sm04:

But I otherwise love ALL seafood and eat it at each and every opportunity (except for Jellied Eels! :sm25: ) :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:

Regards, but you should try it at least one more time, from a reputable source, I mean Shepherd's Pie of course!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

regards

Andy


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

der_fisherman said:


> You have a great sense of humour as well, DH is very lucky!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> regards
> 
> Andy


Thank you.... :sm12: :sm24:


----------

